# How to buy a Panerai?



## Panarei newbie (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi I am planning to buy a panerai, particularly the Luminor Marina series. However, the store rattles on the various series etc H. L. etc. What do these mean?

Also, theres the 40mm and the 44mm versions (case sizing), which is a more popular size? 

Also, for this model, it comes with the magnifier for the date (or without). why do they have so many variations?

Is there some other information i should know before I make a purchase?

Thanks a million for the help! ;-) Any suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mko (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to WUS. Here are some info that might help you.

_However, the store rattles on the various series etc H. L. etc. What do these mean?
• _The "I" series is the latest Panerai models. Some AD's will probalbly still carry some of the "H" series model.

_Also, theres the 40mm and the 44mm versions (case sizing), which is a more popular size?_ 
• The more popular is the 44mm, but, it's all up to you. Pick the one that feels right. I would suggest the 44mm though as others who have chosen the 40mm, then ended up getting a 44mm. I have a 6.5 inch wrist, and this didn't stop me from getting the bigger case.










_ Also, for this model, it comes with the magnifier for the date (or without). why do they have so many variations?_
• The automatics have a date feature, while the historics (handwound) don't. The historics have two models, the "Base" Luminor (no second hand) and the "Marina" Luminor with the second hand dial. Also the Automatics only come in steel back, while most historics are display backs.










_ Is there some other information i should know before I make a purchase?_
• Just make sure you get your Pam from an Authorized dealer, or the Boutique in Beverly Hills. Another source of pre-owned Pams is through the sales conrners here and other forums as well. A lot of fakes out there so be cautious. Try one out before you buy and have fun doing it. Good luck.

Hope this helps. ;-) Paolo.


----------



## Panarei newbie (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Pablo

Thanks for the info! great insight.

Another question tho, I have a 6 inch wrist. and the standard rubber and leather bands would not fit, are there shorter but original ones available? 

Cheers!


----------



## Formula1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have just researched online sources and one of the reputable sites is www.luxurybazaar.com (talk to Roman, he is one of the good guys)


----------



## philippeswatches (Dec 13, 2008)

Panarei newbie said:


> Hi I am planning to buy a panerai, particularly the Luminor Marina series. However, the store rattles on the various series etc H. L. etc. What do these mean?
> 
> Also, theres the 40mm and the 44mm versions (case sizing), which is a more popular size?
> 
> ...


Philippe's Watches of Beverly Hills has over 3 dozen pieces currently in stock more than the boutique! check them out on the web. http://www.philippeswatches.com


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

philippeswatches said:


> Philippe's Watches of Beverly Hills has over 3 dozen pieces currently in stock more than the boutique! check them out on the web. http://www.philippeswatches.com


LOL, a little self promoting never hurt anyone....This thread is over 2 years old though. ;-)


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

philippeswatches said:


> Philippe's Watches of Beverly Hills has over 3 dozen pieces currently in stock more than the boutique! check them out on the web. http://www.philippeswatches.com


I recommend that you look over your prices...


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

kmroldan said:


> I recommend that you look over your prices...


I would 2nd that recommendation. A great selection, but to be frank, your pricing is nothing to write home about....


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Yep, when I used to sell them, (pre-owned) I would give up to 10 points.


peepshow said:


> I would 2nd that recommendation. A great selection, but to be frank, your pricing is nothing to write home about....


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Panarei newbie said:


> Hi I am planning to buy a panerai, particularly the Luminor Marina series. However, the store rattles on the various series etc H. L. etc. What do these mean?
> 
> Also, theres the 40mm and the 44mm versions (case sizing), which is a more popular size?
> 
> ...


Gee as I read your thread title before I opened this entire thread, my answer was:

1. Go to a shop or AD.
2. Try on one or many Panerai. 
3. Pick your fave.
4. Pay and leave.

:-d:-d:-d

Well the thumb of rules:* Buy the model that sings to you! *Be it 40mm or 44mm. Cos all Panerai are good!;-)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Solid advice, Jacky. However, the original post is over 2 years old. I would hope that the OP has made a decision by now. :-d


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Blind me!o|o|o| I did not realize it was 2 years ago as I saw the post was near the top of the forum. I did notice he had only 2 posts, I think he is no longer here then.:think:


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, phillipeswatches brought this one back from the dead a couple of days ago. ;-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

May it go back to R.I.P. quickly starting now...


----------

